# خطيب و خطيبته بيحبو بعض اوى اوى اوى



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

خطيب و خطيبته بيحبو بعض اوى اوى اوى


الخطيب : بحبك ( يا بااااااي )

الخطيبة : وانا كمان ( ياساااااااااااتر )

الخطيب : من اخر مره وانا بافكر فيكي ( يارب تبعدى من وشي )

الخطيبة : يا حبيبي وانا كمان ما بطلتش تفكير فيك ( الهي اصبح الصبح الاقيك بعيد عني )

الخطيب : امال فين حماتي مش شايفها يعني (يكش ما تيجى )

الخطيبة : موجوده اندهها لك ( علشان تنكد عليك )

الخطيب : اه طبعا يا حبيبتي وانا اقدر استغني ( يارب تتكعبل في السجاده وهي جايه )

الخطيبة : ماما تعالي كلمي ( علي الله تقولك حاجه ترفع لك الضغط )

الخطيب : اهلا يا حماتي ازيك ( الهي ما تكوني بخير )

الحماة : اهلا يا خطيب بنتي ( بلا نيله )

الخطيب : عندي ليكو خبر حلو انا لقيت شقه ( الهي ما توعوا انتي وبنتك تشوفوها )

الحماة : الف مبروك يا حبيبي ( ياما جاب الغراب لامه )

الخطيب : حنروح نشوفها بكره ايه رايك يا حبيبتي ( علي الله تتكعوري عالسلم وانتي طالعه )

الخطيبة : وماله طبعا لازم نشوفها ( اكيد قد الحق وفي منطقه معفنه )

الخطيب : علي فكره يا حماتي ( جتك حمه )

الحماة : ايه يا خطيب بنتي ( خطيب الشوم والندامه )

الخطيب : انا كنت عاوز اقابل عمي علشان نحدد ميعاد الفرح ( عمي قال عمي قال ده انتي اللي عمي )

الحماة : وماله يابني بس مش لسه بدري ( جتك نيله مستعجل علي ايه )

الخطيب : ما هو خلاص يا حماتي احنا قربنا ( يا ريت ترفض علشان افركش الجوازه دي )

الحماة : طيب يابني لما يجي عمك حاقوله ( جتك نيله علشان نستريح من زيارتك الغلسه )

الخطيب : طيب يا حماتي انا حامشي دلوقتي ( افففففف انا اتخنقت من الوليه دي )

الحماة : ماهو لسه بدري ( احسن بالسلامه )

الخطيب : باي يا حبيبتي ( حبك برص )

الخطيبة : مع السلامه يا حبيبي ( البلد اللي تودي )

الخطيب : كلميني في التليفون ( يا رب يقطعوا الحراره )

الخطيبة : اكيد يا حبيبي ( امشى يلا )


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههه
لا خلوة اوى  بجد   
لو كل الناس
كدا   ​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة جداااااااااااااااا
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه
> لا خلوة اوى  بجد
> لو كل الناس
> كدا   ​_




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يوعدك ربنا يا جون بعروسة زى دى كدا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جون على مرورك


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة جداااااااااااااااا
> مرسيه ليكي ياقمر​*




ميرسى ليك جدااااااااااااااا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (22 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحب ده كله
ميررررررررررررررررسى يا بونبوناية
و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## kingmena (22 أبريل 2009)

*حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووي  (اية الخنقة دي)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحب ده كله
> ميررررررررررررررررسى يا بونبوناية
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة شوفتى الحب الجامد دا
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (22 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووي  (اية الخنقة دي)
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مينا على مرورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا بنوته

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههه_
_واية الى غاصبهم على بعض_
_بس حلوة اووووووووى_
_ميرسى جداااا_​


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

_هى دى الرومانسية والحب ولا بلاش _
_ميرسى ليكى _
_بونبوناية_​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يوعدك ربنا يا جون بعروسة زى دى كدا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا جون على مرورك


_   امين يا ختى هو حد لاقى   عروسة بالجمال دة  _​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااا لك بونبوناية


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رائع يا بنوته
> 
> مرسيىىىىىى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك




ميرسى جدا يا عماد على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _ههههههههه_
> _واية الى غاصبهم على بعض_
> _بس حلوة اووووووووى_
> _ميرسى جداااا_​



الحب ياحبيبتى الحب
ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _هى دى الرومانسية والحب ولا بلاش _
> _ميرسى ليكى _
> _بونبوناية_​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا طبعا
ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _   امين يا ختى هو حد لاقى   عروسة بالجمال دة  _​



امييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب تاخد واحدة كدا
تفضلو طول النهار قط وفار 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جون على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااااا لك بونبوناية




ميرسى جدا يا كليمو على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## doooody (23 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههه_
_شكراااا علي الموضوع الجميل _
_بجد جميل جداااا يا بونبوناية_
_تسلم ايدك ياقمر _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
الله على الرومانسية وجمالها
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _هههههههههههه_
> _شكراااا علي الموضوع الجميل _
> _بجد جميل جداااا يا بونبوناية_
> _تسلم ايدك ياقمر _​




ميرسى جداااااااا يا دودى على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> الله على الرومانسية وجمالها
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا هو فى اجمل من كدا رومانسية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب تاخد واحدة كدا
> تفضلو طول النهار قط وفار
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا جون على مرورك
> يسوع يباركك


_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد 
ميرسى ليكى
_​


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2009)

*يالهوى فى الخطوبه وبيعملوا كده
اومال بعد الاكليل

هيكون ايه الحال
يلا على البركه
هههههههه
*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
الله على الرومانسية وجمالها
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههه 
يانهار ايه الرومانسية دي كلها 
غالبا دول هيطلقو من قبل مايتجوزو 
او بعد الجواز نقري خبرهم في صفحة الحوادث 
مصرع زوج وزوجه ضربو بعض بالحلل ههههههههه 
مرسي يابنبوناية ياقمر


----------



## zama (24 أبريل 2009)

حلوة جدا


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد
> ميرسى ليكى
> _​




ميرسى على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *يالهوى فى الخطوبه وبيعملوا كده
> اومال بعد الاكليل
> 
> هيكون ايه الحال
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد الاكليل هنشوفهم فى الشارع بيجرو ورا بعض
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> الله على الرومانسية وجمالها
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك




طبعا رومانسية ولا انتى شايفة حاجة تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يانهار ايه الرومانسية دي كلها
> غالبا دول هيطلقو من قبل مايتجوزو
> او بعد الجواز نقري خبرهم في صفحة الحوادث
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصوررى صح
بس هيبقى شكلهم حلو اوى
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> حلوة جدا




ميرسى جدا يا مينا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا فعلا بيحبو بعض

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا بنبونيه ​


----------



## ponponayah (25 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا فعلا بيحبو بعض
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا بيحبو بعض مش شايف حبهم
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا يا بطل على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

الحب واصل باعلى درجاته هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ponponayah​


----------



## ponponayah (26 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الحب واصل باعلى درجاته هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا ponponayah​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دول شوية كدا وهياخدو جوائز على الحب
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## tena_tntn (26 أبريل 2009)

حلوة اوى
شكرا


----------



## ponponayah (26 أبريل 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة اوى
> شكرا




ميرسى جدا يا تينا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وايه لزوم الجوازة دى
محدش طايق التانى
ميرسى يا قمرة​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا بنبوناية
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (27 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
لا خلوة اوى بجد 
لو كل الناس
كدا


----------



## muheb (27 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه ياه دول بحبو بعض اوي


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

*الله الله الله

يا عيني عالحب الكبير

وينو راغب علامة يغنيلون       انت الحب الكبير 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموا الأيدين يا بنبوناية*


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب وايه لزوم الجوازة دى
> محدش طايق التانى
> ميرسى يا قمرة​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى عاوزة تفركشى الجوازة ولا اية يا بريسكلا
انتى مش شيفاهم بيحبو بعض اوى ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا بنبوناية
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​




ميرسى جدا خاطى وانادة على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا خلوة اوى بجد
> لو كل الناس
> كدا




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة كانت الدنيا تبقى فل هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ياه دول بحبو بعض اوي




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يا محب انت مش شايف كمية الحب اللى بيقولوها
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

white rose قال:


> *الله الله الله
> 
> يا عيني عالحب الكبير
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حب كبير اية هما عدو كل الحدود بتاعت الحب 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------

